# plastic trim



## mingvwjetta (Nov 12, 2007)

i've seen some other drivers plastic door trip look so shiny, i was wondering how it was done because mine have become dull and never look like that before .


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: plastic trim (mingvwjetta)*

I use a very fine bristle brush and Meguires #40 vinyl conditioner trim cleaner. Work it into the trim piece with the brush to lift was residue and push the conditioner into the plastic.


----------

